# Annualhousehold ESB bill



## Tadgh2004 (18 Apr 2004)

Trying to complete a house budget and wondering what is Annual average Electricity bill for couple/family with 3 to 5 bed house.


----------



## ajapale (19 Apr 2004)

Hi Tadgh,

My montly bill is about €50. Two adults, two children, four bedrooms and a hungry computer.

I think mabs.ie have typical household expenditures for all utilities.

ajapale


----------



## stobear (19 Apr 2004)

My household bill would be about the same as AJ's, roughly 50yoyo a month, includes fairly extensive usage of immersion for bath hungry Mrs. Bear.

This site has some useful info to try and reduce usage.
[broken link removed]


----------



## heinbloed (20 Apr 2004)

*annualhousehold bill*

There is an EU legislative that makes it compulsory for energy suppliers to show in the recent bill how much energy has been used within the last 12 month.But the ESB doesn't seem to operate under the pressure of the regulators ...otherwise they wouldn't be the last in the EU to work in an open market.


----------



## G (20 Apr 2004)

*Storage heaters??*

we have just received our first bill. It was €140 for a month. We have a 1 bed appartment with no gas. We have 2 storage heaters which come on at 12am. Do they really use up that much power?? Why is our bill so high and what is the best way to use our heaters??


----------



## Cahir (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Storage heaters??*

My latest bill (got it on Friday) was over €80 less than the previous one.  I think it's mostly because I stopped using the storage heaters (no point - I'm in work all day) and start wrapping myself in a duvet when watching telly


----------



## stobear (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Storage heaters??*

You'd think with all that fur Mrs bear has, she would have no need for heat + blanket and sometimes hot water bottle in front of telly, thats what I get for marrying a cold creature. I like my windows open!


----------



## smree (20 Apr 2004)

*Re: Storage heaters??*

Are you sure that the 140 was for 1 month as the bills are usually every two months. Was it an estimate? Also double check that you are set to use the night saver tarrif.

I'm in a 2 bed apt with storage heating and my first bill for 2 months was 144 and then the next one was just 69 (they had over estimated the first)

With the storage heaters during the cold weather I set the input at 6 and the output at 1 the heat seems to last all day then. At the moment I'm setting the input at 4.

It is annoying that a lot of heat is wasted during the day when the place is empty!


----------



## G (21 Apr 2004)

*Yes, one month...*

We had been billed for 4 months but the previous owner never notified them so they did a breakdown and we got hit for 140!! I will see how our next bill is then I will query it I suppose.
We do use the hot water a lot so maybe that uses up a lot.
You say set the heater input at 6 and the output at 1. How long does the heat store this way for?? And what time does the storage heat come on??? I think its 12am, is it??


----------

